# Suma: " Con i Cinesi ci divertiremo "



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2017)

In una trasmissione su una nota emittente locale l'ex direttore di Milan Channel (oggi Milan TV) dopo mesi a negare l'esistenza dei cinesi e sostenendo che erano solo fandonie inventate questa sera incredibilmente cambia idea e sfidando i colleghi in studio dichiara:"Con i Cinesi e Huarong ci divertiremo ".


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2017)

Venghino siori venghinoooooooo , sul carro c'è posto per tutti ..

Sono 8 mesi che prendiamo M in faccia da TUTTI , adesso vorrebbero godere con noi ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2017)

Doppio post scusate


----------



## InsideTheFire (21 Febbraio 2017)

Sente la primavera Mauro....che schifo...purtroppo lui e Ruiu li dovremo sopportare ancora...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Febbraio 2017)

Questa fine la farà anche ruiu..


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In una trasmissione su una nota emittente locale l ex direttore di Milan Channel (oggi Milan TV) dopo mesi a negare l esistenza dei cinesi e sostenendo che erano solo fandonie inventate questa sera incredibilmente cambia idea e sfidando i colleghi in studio dichiara : " Con i Cinesi e Huarong ci divertiremo ".



Grandissimo Maurino 

1000 volte meglio lui di Ruiu comunque.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2017)

Raga ma perché nominate quello la


----------



## Igniorante (21 Febbraio 2017)

Suma senza vergogna 

Comunque in parte capisco il suo attaccamento alla vecchia dirigenza, in fondo lavorava per essa e poteva rischiare il posto...anche se comunque non gli perdonerò mai le critiche ai tifosi (che invece la criticavano) e l'insistere ad oltranza a mistificare la realtà, con frasi tipo "Galliani grande dirigente" "Milan competitivo" "Presidente più vincente" "appena 6 anni fa abbiamo vinto lo scudetto" ecc..ecc..


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2017)

Nuovi culi da leccare.


----------



## Black (21 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In una trasmissione su una nota emittente locale l'ex direttore di Milan Channel (oggi Milan TV) dopo mesi a negare l'esistenza dei cinesi e sostenendo che erano solo fandonie inventate questa sera incredibilmente cambia idea e sfidando i colleghi in studio dichiara:"Con i Cinesi e Huarong ci divertiremo ".



ed a pochi giorni dal traguardo vediamo finalmente anche i servi cambiare padrone. Oggi non si scodinzola più verso Arcore, ma verso oriente. Bene. A quando gli ultimi irriducibili?


----------



## Julian (21 Febbraio 2017)

io ho sky e ogni volta che lo sento commentare la partita è un piagnisteo continuo 1000 vole meglio il vecchio Pelle


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Febbraio 2017)

Che essere ignobile. Ora che il nano, il condor e tutta la gentaglia che abbiamo in societa' sta facendo lo scatolone e sta per uscire, comincia a leccare i cinesi...


----------



## Doctore (21 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Raga ma perché nominate quello la



ma ancora non è salito sul carro al momento


----------



## mandraghe (21 Febbraio 2017)

Non so se è peggio Suma che dopo decenni di lecchinaggio scende dal carro berlusconiano e sale su quello cinese o Ruiu che blatera cose del tipo la "trattativa non esiste" ed imperterrito va per la sua strada andando incontro ad una solenne figura di melma.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non so se è peggio Suma che dopo decenni di lecchinaggio scende dal carro berlusconiano e sale su quello cinese o Ruiu che blatera cose del tipo la "trattativa non esiste" ed imperterrito va per la sua strada andando incontro ad una solenne figura di melma.



Perché così in un thread che parla di Suma lo avete nominato 5 volte e per uno che non sa fare nulla nella vita e guadagna solo se è """""""""""famoso""""""""" più lo nominate e più ci guadagna .

Se non fa il bastian contrario non lo Caha nessuno... dovete IGNORARLO e non nominarlo più


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Febbraio 2017)

mi dispiace ma siete completamente fuori pista, ma di brutto. Se c'è uno che ha difeso i cinesi è stato proprio Suma e lo dico con cognizione di causa. Ho seguito spesso le trasmissioni sopracitate, e lui è stato sempre accerchiato e deriso proprio perché in contrapposizione a Ruiu, lui sì vero negazionista della cessione. Ve la state prendendo con la persona sbagliata. Suma all'inizio era scettico ma cambiò opinione intorno maggio, tant'è che lì capii che c'era qualcosa di vero e infatti scrissi un post sul Bar, dove parlavo dell'inversione di pensiero di SUma e Ordine. Talmente difensore dei cinesi, che ha invitato pure Campopiano all'epoca, quando lo prendevano in giro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In una trasmissione su una nota emittente locale l'ex direttore di Milan Channel (oggi Milan TV) dopo mesi a negare l'esistenza dei cinesi e sostenendo che erano solo fandonie inventate questa sera incredibilmente cambia idea e sfidando i colleghi in studio dichiara:"Con i Cinesi e Huarong ci divertiremo ".



Sedeli di bellusconi e adliano elano molto buoni ma anche sedeli cinesi devo dile essele molto gustosi!


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mi dispiace ma siete completamente fuori pista, ma di brutto. Se c'è uno che ha difeso i cinesi è stato proprio Suma e lo dico con cognizione di causa. Ho seguito spesso le trasmissioni sopracitate, e lui è stato sempre accerchiato e deriso proprio perché in contrapposizione a Ruiu, lui sì vero negazionista della cessione. Ve la state prendendo con la persona sbagliata. Suma all'inizio era scettico ma cambiò opinione intorno maggio, tant'è che lì capii che c'era qualcosa di vero e infatti scrissi un post sul Bar, dove parlavo dell'inversione di pensiero di SUma e Ordine. Talmente difensore dei cinesi, che ha invitato pure Campopiano all'epoca, quando lo prendevano in giro.



Hai ragione. Però va anche ricordata la sua famosa frase detta dopo il video di Berlusconi che elogiava Brocchi e diceva di voler cedere a italiani: "Ecco la prova, non esiste nessun cinese"


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## Serginho (22 Febbraio 2017)

Domanda seria: Ma perche' seguite queste trasmissioni? Non vi rendete conto che non sono giornalisti ma e' uno spettacolo di intrattenimento (penoso) in cui ognuno interpreta un personaggio?


----------



## __king george__ (22 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


>



ahhahahahah quando fa "Huarong...Suning" facendo il gesto con la mano è fantastico....


----------



## martinmilan (22 Febbraio 2017)

patetico....


----------



## Luca_Taz (22 Febbraio 2017)

schifoso di m...... ma vai a tifare Fininvest


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Febbraio 2017)

Questa è un altra vedova di fininvest in cerca di nuovo padrone da idolatrare... possiamo tenercene a distanza?

Lo ricorderemo così






Quanto lo perculavano, non è un mistero il perchè sia diventato così aggressivo e rancoroso.


----------



## martinmilan (22 Febbraio 2017)

Suma per me lo fanno fuori a breve...si è messo contro l'avvocato del diavolo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Febbraio 2017)

che schifo. Come si fa ad essere così patetici.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Domanda seria: Ma perche' seguite queste trasmissioni? Non vi rendete conto che non sono giornalisti ma e' uno spettacolo di intrattenimento (penoso) in cui ognuno interpreta un personaggio?



Concordo con te.
Programma di bassissimo livello, da non seguire.
Non vi è qualità, non vi è competenza, non vi è nulla.
Via radio si ascoltano programmi migliori e qua sul nostro forum ci sono confronti più sensati.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2017)

Julian ha scritto:


> io ho sky e ogni volta che lo sento commentare la partita è un piagnisteo continuo 1000 vole meglio il vecchio Pelle



Una volta e dico una ho messo la sua radiocronaca per fare la prova.....
deprimente.
Una radiocronaca di parte dovrebbe essere un'esaltazione del tifo , della fede e dell'amore per i colori.
La sua voce invece trasmette negatività, pessimismo, vittimismo, tristezza. 
Il calcio è gioia , il calcio è vita. E' riuscito a trasformarlo in una commedia polacca.


----------



## Il Genio (22 Febbraio 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questa è un altra vedova di fininvest in cerca di nuovo padrone da idolatrare... possiamo tenercene a distanza?
> 
> Lo ricorderemo così
> 
> ...




E' una telefonata interna 

Comunque, lungi da me il voler difendere Suma, lui è TI-FO-SIS-SI-MO del Milan, a prescindere dalla proprietà e spesso gli si ottura la vena dell'obiettività


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (22 Febbraio 2017)

Ma veramente lui ha sempre detto che l'affare si sarebbe fatto, ricordo certe telefonate con Ruiu...
Sul paragone ha ragione, perché Huarong è moooolto più potente di Suning


----------



## wfiesso (22 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché così in un thread che parla di Suma lo avete nominato 5 volte e per uno che non sa fare nulla nella vita e guadagna solo se è """""""""""famoso""""""""" più lo nominate e più ci guadagna .
> 
> Se non fa il bastian contrario non lo Caha nessuno... dovete IGNORARLO e non nominarlo più



Ormai "quello li" deve la sua """notorietà """ grazie allo scetticismo sulla cessione (scetticismo è un eufemismo), ma la cosa che più fa sorridere è che rubentini e sfinteristi sono tutti dalla sua parte... facciamoci 2 domande...


----------



## centopercento (22 Febbraio 2017)

Ah finalmente si è reso conto che la cessione è inevitabile e che deve iniziare a leccare come se nn ci fosse un domani


----------



## martinmilan (22 Febbraio 2017)

suma prima del preliminare sfotteva di brutto i cinesi...poi ha capito che non gli conveniva...


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Febbraio 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ormai "quello li" deve la sua """notorietà """ grazie allo scetticismo sulla cessione (scetticismo è un eufemismo), ma la cosa che più fa sorridere è che rubentini e sfinteristi sono tutti dalla sua parte... facciamoci 2 domande...



Esatto .


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2017)

up


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


>



 

Comunque non si possono leggere commenti contro Suma che è l'unico che ci difende in quella "trasmissione"...
Quanto meno informatevi prima...


----------



## Black (22 Febbraio 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ormai "quello li" deve la sua """notorietà """ grazie allo scetticismo sulla cessione (scetticismo è un eufemismo), ma la cosa che più fa sorridere è che rubentini e sfinteristi sono tutti dalla sua parte... facciamoci 2 domande...



proprio così. Soprattutto i rubentini sanno benissimo che con i soldi cinesi Milano nel giro di qualche anno riprenderà a comandare mentre gli Agnelli non sganciano soldi e non avranno sempre i Pogba con cui finanziare il mercato. 
Se tutto va come deve andare per loro la pacchia è finita


----------



## wfiesso (22 Febbraio 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> proprio così. Soprattutto i rubentini sanno benissimo che con i soldi cinesi Milano nel giro di qualche anno riprenderà a comandare mentre gli Agnelli non sganciano soldi e non avranno sempre i Pogba con cui finanziare il mercato.
> Se tutto va come deve andare per loro la pacchia è finita



Intanto aspettiamo sto closing, poi pensiamo al resto, ci vorrà un po per spodestare la rube


----------



## James Watson (22 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuovi culi da leccare.



.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque non si possono leggere commenti contro Suma che è l'unico che ci difende in quella "trasmissione"...
> Quanto meno informatevi prima...




I giornalisti che difendono il Milan sono visti come dei "servi, lecchini, uomini senza dignità che cercano un padrone, prezzolati, un male da estirpare". 
Chi parla male del Milan 24h/24 è considerato come un giornalista serio ed imparziale che "dice le cose come stanno" e "critica per il bene del Milan".

La cosa bella è che quelli che fanno questi ragionamenti sono gli stessi che si lamentano quando Sky e Repubblica ridono e scherzano sul closing del Milan.
Si tenessero Ambrosini e Massimo Mauro, allora.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Febbraio 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> I giornalisti che difendono il Milan sono visti come dei "servi, lecchini, uomini senza dignità che cercano un padrone, prezzolati, un male da estirpare".
> Chi parla male del Milan 24h/24 è considerato come un giornalista serio ed imparziale che "dice le cose come stanno" e "critica per il bene del Milan".
> 
> La cosa bella è che quelli che fanno questi ragionamenti sono gli stessi che si lamentano quando Sky e Repubblica ridono e scherzano sul closing del Milan.
> Si tenessero Ambrosini e Massimo Mauro, allora.



concordo al 100%.


----------



## Casnop (23 Febbraio 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> I giornalisti che difendono il Milan sono visti come dei "servi, lecchini, uomini senza dignità che cercano un padrone, prezzolati, un male da estirpare".
> Chi parla male del Milan 24h/24 è considerato come un giornalista serio ed imparziale che "dice le cose come stanno" e "critica per il bene del Milan".
> 
> La cosa bella è che quelli che fanno questi ragionamenti sono gli stessi che si lamentano quando Sky e Repubblica ridono e scherzano sul closing del Milan.
> Si tenessero Ambrosini e Massimo Mauro, allora.


Se non fosse perdutamente di parte, Suma sarebbe molto piacevole da leggere ed ascoltare. Ha una robustissima cultura di base, conosce il calcio, ha memoria storica degli eventi, scrive con ottima penna. Purtroppo per lui ha il vizio della partigianeria, e lo zelo smodato dell'apostolo delle cause perse, ma certo ben pagate dal committente. Peccato, lo avremmo visto come eccellente radiocronista, sarebbe capace di tenere botta a Repice: e gli stiamo porgendo, deve crederci, il più grande dei riconoscimenti professionali.


----------



## Doctore (23 Febbraio 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> I giornalisti che difendono il Milan sono visti come dei "servi, lecchini, uomini senza dignità che cercano un padrone, prezzolati, un male da estirpare".
> Chi parla male del Milan 24h/24 è considerato come un giornalista serio ed imparziale che "dice le cose come stanno" e "critica per il bene del Milan".
> 
> La cosa bella è che quelli che fanno questi ragionamenti sono gli stessi che si lamentano quando Sky e Repubblica ridono e scherzano sul closing del Milan.
> Si tenessero Ambrosini e Massimo Mauro, allora.



Fermo li...Gli eccessi non vanno mai bene in nessun caso.
Quelli come suma difendevano scelte scellerate di galliani ad ogni mercato estivo...queste cose non le dimentico come non dimentico ambrosini/costacurta quando parlano del milan su sky.


----------



## smallball (23 Febbraio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Se non fosse perdutamente di parte, Suma sarebbe molto piacevole da leggere ed ascoltare. Ha una robustissima cultura di base, conosce il calcio, ha memoria storica degli eventi, scrive con ottima penna. Purtroppo per lui ha il vizio della partigianeria, e lo zelo smodato dell'apostolo delle cause perse, ma certo ben pagate dal committente. Peccato, lo avremmo visto come eccellente radiocronista, sarebbe capace di tenere botta a Repice: e gli stiamo porgendo, deve crederci, il più grande dei riconoscimenti professionali.



sottoscrivo ogni sillaba,e' la stessa cosa che penso io


----------



## Luca_Taz (23 Febbraio 2017)

Il problema è che essendo cosi di parte (quale ancora non l'ho capita) è una badierina che gira in base al vento......oggi se n'è uscito con "vento cambiato da parte del mondo del calcio nei confronti dei cinesi del Milan hanno capito che fanno sul serio"

SOno 3 giorni che si è messo il changshan (tipica camiciona cinese) con la bandiera di Houarong come mantello,fino alla settimana scorsa perculeggiava chi credeva in tutto questo.

Casnop ha pienamente ragione ma quando è cosi "ruiu" cade di livello fino a sotterrarsi


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Febbraio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Se non fosse perdutamente di parte, Suma sarebbe molto piacevole da leggere ed ascoltare. Ha una robustissima cultura di base, conosce il calcio, ha memoria storica degli eventi, scrive con ottima penna. Purtroppo per lui ha il vizio della partigianeria, e lo zelo smodato dell'apostolo delle cause perse, ma certo ben pagate dal committente. Peccato, lo avremmo visto come eccellente radiocronista, sarebbe capace di tenere botta a Repice: e gli stiamo porgendo, deve crederci, il più grande dei riconoscimenti professionali.



No ti prego : il paragone con repice no!!!
Repice ti esalta, ti coinvolge , ti fa salire l'adrenalina a mille. Le radiocronoche di suma pur essendo di parte e quindi potendosi scatenare in libertà poetiche sono di un pessimismo e di una negatività uniche, degne del giovane leopardi.
In quel caso furono sette anni di studio matto e disperatissimo a minare anima e corpo, a suma chi o cosa l'ha ridotto cosi?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Febbraio 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> I giornalisti che difendono il Milan sono visti come dei "servi, lecchini, uomini senza dignità che cercano un padrone, prezzolati, un male da estirpare".
> Chi parla male del Milan 24h/24 è considerato come un giornalista serio ed imparziale che "dice le cose come stanno" e "critica per il bene del Milan".
> 
> La cosa bella è che quelli che fanno questi ragionamenti sono gli stessi che si lamentano quando Sky e Repubblica ridono e scherzano sul closing del Milan.
> Si tenessero Ambrosini e Massimo Mauro, allora.



Mi spiace, considerazione molto superficiale, la cosa è più sottile...

Ci sono stati i venduti, Suma, Ruiu e Pellegatti, che hanno difeso la società a spada tratta senza nemmeno un minimo senso critico,
addirittura attaccando i tifosi, che tra l'altro sono stati incredibilmente pazienti, pensiamo queste cose nella piazza di Roma...

Poi ci sono stati i Serafini e i Bianchi, che dopo essere stato sbattuti fuori da un certo giro, hanno iniziato ad attaccare coraggiosamente la società, ma alla lunga si è compreso che anche loro erano un disco rotto, non si sono mai presi la briga di fare una vera critica giornalistica...

Poi ci sono i prezzolati di Sky, il cui scopo evidente è deridere la società sempre e comunque, ma anche loro non hanno mai dato manifestazione di una vera empatia verso i tifosi milanisti.

Insomma il giornalismo italiano è una melma,
lo vediamo anche in questi giorni speriamo finalmente promettenti, le testate e i vari giornalisti si rimbalzano le notizie un con l'altro,
ognuno cercando di condirle con qualche sua invenzione, lo vediamo ad esempio sui budget e nomi di mercato.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Febbraio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> No ti prego : il paragone con repice no!!!
> Repice ti esalta, ti coinvolge , ti fa salire l'adrenalina a mille. Le radiocronoche di suma pur essendo di parte e quindi potendosi scatenare in libertà poetiche sono di un pessimismo e di una negatività uniche, degne del giovane leopardi.
> In quel caso furono sette anni di studio matto e disperatissimo a minare anima e corpo, a suma chi o cosa l'ha ridotto cosi?



Suma non l'ho mai sentito, ma Repice è clamoroso per quanto tiene il fiato.
Ogni volta che lo sento mi domando "ma come fa?????"


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Febbraio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Suma non l'ho mai sentito, ma Repice è clamoroso per quanto tiene il fiato.
> Ogni volta che lo sento mi domando "ma come fa?????"



La penso come te : a volte vado a riascoltarmi le sue radiocronache storiche che hanno accompagnato alcuni nostri trionfi, tipo il gol di pato nel derby nell'anno dell'ultimo scudetto.
Che patos, che scarica di adrenalina.
Suma l'ho ascoltato si e no un paio di volte : mi pare fantozzi.


----------



## MasterGorgo (23 Febbraio 2017)

Ci son tanti giornalisti che si occupano del Milan. 
Possiamo fare anche qui delle classifiche ma il signor Ruiu, non a tl ma sui social per quel poco che ho letto, ha oltraggiato abbondantemente e gravemente il milan e i suoi tifosi. 
Questo é il mio parere

tl non é rilevante, certo aver tenuto una linea editoriale dove il rientro di capitale viene solo sottointeso, é bieco ma essendoci una redazione lascio ad essa la libertà di mandarlo in onda o di LICENZIARLO.

Ma sui social credetemi ha dato personalmente del demente a 7/8 degli utenti e preso in giro colleghi molte volte.

Con o senza closing resta l'unico NON MILANISTA CERTIFICATO di questa vicenda.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Febbraio 2017)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Ci son tanti giornalisti che si occupano del Milan.
> Possiamo fare anche qui delle classifiche ma il signor Ruiu, non a tl ma sui social per quel poco che ho letto, ha oltraggiato abbondantemente e gravemente il milan e i suoi tifosi.
> Questo é il mio parere
> 
> ...


Ma Ruiu non è milanista.
Guardati il video di Milan-Juve 3-1 del 2005 su youtube.
In questa partita si vede chiaramente Crudeli che giustamente festeggia e Ruiu accanto che sembra che stesse assistendo a un funerale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Febbraio 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Domanda seria: Ma perche' seguite queste trasmissioni? Non vi rendete conto che non sono giornalisti ma e' uno spettacolo di intrattenimento (penoso) in cui ognuno interpreta un personaggio?



Infatti me lo chiedo sempre pure io..tra Diretta stadio e QSVS veramente c'è un livello che a uomini e donne di maria de filippi in confronto ci sono dei premi nobel...


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Febbraio 2017)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Ci son tanti giornalisti che si occupano del Milan.
> Possiamo fare anche qui delle classifiche ma *il signor Ruiu, non a tl ma sui social per quel poco che ho letto, ha oltraggiato abbondantemente e gravemente il milan e i suoi tifosi. *
> Questo é il mio parere
> 
> ...



Ruiu è assolutamente il peggiore: non solo è quello che ha deriso maggiormente noi tifosi, ma è anche l'unico che non difende gli interessi della proprietà (vedi Pellegatti e Suma), ma quelli di Galliani.
E' un peccato, perchè ritengo che anche lui sarebbe potuto diventare un ottimo cronista di calcio, ma il carrozzone di Berlusconi-Galliani ha generato dei veri e propri mostri.


----------



## de sica (23 Febbraio 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma Ruiu non è milanista.
> Guardati il video di Milan-Juve 3-1 del 2005 su youtube.
> In questa partita si vede chiaramente Crudeli che giustamente festeggia e Ruiu accanto che sembra che stesse assistendo a un funerale.



Fallo notare su Twitter, almeno vediamo cosa risponde questo pirla


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Febbraio 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma Ruiu non è milanista.
> Guardati il video di Milan-Juve 3-1 del 2005 su youtube.
> In questa partita si vede chiaramente Crudeli che giustamente festeggia e Ruiu accanto che sembra che stesse assistendo a un funerale.



In effetti a un gol del milan contro la juve come si fa a non festeggiare???
Io farei fatica a trattenere un'esultanza anche se fossi in chiesa o sul lavoro.
Vabbe, poco importa. Certi personaggi vanno ignorati.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Febbraio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti me lo chiedo sempre pure io..tra Diretta stadio e QSVS veramente c'è un livello che a uomini e donne di maria de filippi in confronto ci sono dei premi nobel...



La penso come te, credo sia la versione al maschile dei programmi di maria de filippi.
Livello pessimo.
Tanti anni fa quando le pay-tv erano la novità del mondo del calcio io ricordo che seguivo con tanto interesse 'quelli che il calcio' ma il livello era nettamente superiore.
C'erano personaggi faziosi ma simpatici di parte che seguivano le partite ma il tutto condito da genuinità e gestito sapientemente da fabio fazio. i programmi di oggi nascono sulla falsariga del programma della rai ma sono squallidi sia per qualità che intrattenimento.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Febbraio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Fallo notare su Twitter, almeno vediamo cosa risponde questo pirla



Alcuni hanno linkato questo video sul suo profilo Facebook e non ha risposto. Non credo che farà diversamente su Twitter.
Poi secondo me un personaggio del genere dovrebbe solo essere ignorato, credo che sparirà dalla circolazione insieme ai suoi padroni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Febbraio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La penso come te, credo sia la versione al maschile dei programmi di maria de filippi.
> Livello pessimo.
> Tanti anni fa quando le pay-tv erano la novità del mondo del calcio io ricordo che seguivo con tanto interesse 'quelli che il calcio' ma il livello era nettamente superiore.
> C'erano personaggi faziosi ma simpatici di parte che seguivano le partite ma il tutto condito da genuinità e gestito sapientemente da fabio fazio. i programmi di oggi nascono sulla falsariga del programma della rai ma sono squallidi sia per qualità che intrattenimento.



Io mi ricordo i primi anni in cui guardavo Diretta Stadio, conduceva Micheletti e non c'erano quei due cabarettisiti di crudeli e corno ma emilio bianchi, sarugia (quando ancora ragionava senza impiegare 75minuti per dire tre parole), Zuliani..
era un bel programma..poi da quando sono arrivati quei due lì da QSVS si è tramutato tutto in una porcheria allucinante..


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Febbraio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io mi ricordo i primi anni in cui guardavo Diretta Stadio, conduceva Micheletti e non c'erano quei due cabarettisiti di crudeli e corno ma emilio bianchi, sarugia (quando ancora ragionava senza impiegare 75minuti per dire tre parole), Zuliani..
> era un bel programma..poi da quando sono arrivati quei due lì da QSVS si è tramutato tutto in una porcheria allucinante..



Ormai sono il nuovo 'processo di biscardi', ed è tutto detto.
Il calcio di qualità è ben altra roba.
Io stravedo per buffa.
Purtroppo questi programmi dal livello discutibile pare facciano ottimi ascolti, mi rammarica ciò.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Febbraio 2017)

Ruiu ha seguito la Juve per anni, esultando ad ogni singolo gol.
Lo so bene perchè più di 15 anni fa, quando ancora non avevo la pay per view, seguivo molte dirette delle partite su Telelombardia quando ancora c'erano Crudeli e Corno.


----------



## Raryof (23 Febbraio 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma Ruiu non è milanista.
> Guardati il video di Milan-Juve 3-1 del 2005 su youtube.
> In questa partita si vede chiaramente Crudeli che giustamente festeggia e Ruiu accanto che sembra che stesse assistendo a un funerale.



Ma pensa te, avevo completamente dimenticato, anni fa ricordo anch'io che Ruiu facesse l'inviato "gobbo" infatti lo avevo etichettato come gobbo.
L'Ad uscente gobbo nell'anima, questo qui è tutto tranne che milanista, il presidente disinteressato (interista) e Fininvest neutralmente più verso il chi se ne frega dei tifosi piuttosto che altro.
E magari qualcuno si chiede perché siamo caduti così in basso...


----------



## Igniorante (23 Febbraio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ruiu ha seguito la Juve per anni, esultando ad ogni singolo gol.
> Lo so bene perchè più di 15 anni fa, quando ancora non avevo la pay per view, seguivo molte dirette delle partite su Telelombardia quando ancora c'erano Crudeli e Corno.



Ma infatti mica è un caso che grazie a Galliani si sia formato negli anni un gruppetto di personaggi discutibili e squallidi, oltretutto filo-gobbi. 
Tra lui e Berlusconi hanno fatto danni incalcolabili.


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Febbraio 2017)

QSVS è divertente se sei a casa e non puoi vedere le partite ma li vedo sempre con un grande, grandissimo distacco. Me ne frego altamente


----------

